# Base coat for Necrons?



## dkoz (Nov 12, 2010)

Simple question, What it the best primer for my new Necron army? I was going to go with a black primer and then work on getting them painted in chainmail, with thier guns being bolt gun. I would appreciate advice on this as I want this to be a good looking army and I'm fairly new to painting minis. If there are any likes anyone knows of that show how to paint a well painted necron army I'd be greatful for that as well.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I'd pick up a can of The Army Painter's Plate Mail Silver spray. It's both a primer and it takes care of the basecoat for you. 

http://usshop.thearmypainter.com/products.php?ProductGroupId=2


----------



## Kelann08 (Nov 22, 2011)

Barring the excellent tip above, black undercoat is the alternative. I did black basecoat, coating of gunmetal/leadbelcher, dip in in Army Painter strong tone and then paint your power colors and pop in your cylinder. I left my guns basecoat black because I'm lazy.


----------



## KarnalBloodfist (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm in the process of painting up the proverbial "wall of silver" myself and I use a black primer. I you were going to be doing a more ceramic look and going for some brighter colors I'd go for grey or white. But metals work best against the black undercoat in my experiacne.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

If its between gw black or white, then I would go for black if you want dirty, white if you want clean - simple


----------

